# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Scanner light source lifetime

## neveroddoreven

Shining3D replied to a support question I had about the scanner's projector light source. They said it has an expected lifetime of 20,000 hours.  No word on whether it is user serviceable, or if it can be replaced at all.

----------


## 24c

From what I've seen, there's a copper heatsink attached to the LED cluster that's the light source for the projector. 
It looks bespoke in terms of assembly, and there's a top board to remove too with a ribbon cable feeding the projector. Looks pretty tight around this area, not sure you could change anything, and it'd be a rework job as far as I can tell after having a quick look at fitting a different mount to the base, but now I'm just going to pick up on their existing M5 fixings, as I don't want to disturb the internals.

Mike

----------


## neveroddoreven

Thanks 24c for the rundown on the internal parts.  20,000 hours is way more usage than needed for this technology to run its course while in my possession.  I really just wanted to know if I had to worry about lengthy scans, or scans that got stretched out due to unrelated interruptions.

----------

